# Is it Me? or is that the way it is? SPS88S



## Hi8 (Mar 6, 2002)

I really can't live without the 4X FF to go back to PLAY feature, it's just seems like I lose it each time the Mini TiVo wakes up or I imagining things?

I'm not sure cuz I've had to reboot the little sucka a few time since I got it and set it up on Friday.

Is there a way to make the remote codes stick beyond a reboot?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Nope, only 30 sec skip (SPS30S) backdoor survives a reboot.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

If you're rebooting that frequently something is off, mine gets rebooted about every 45 days for various reasons, but it's NBD


----------



## Hi8 (Mar 6, 2002)

Well I'm not rebooting , but it must be....

It's a bedroom TiVo/TV - and I went to use it last night, Turned on the TV and it was at the Please Wait screen 4:3 just powering up screen... ???

I first thought this was related to the auto sleep feature, but other times when the TV was turned on - there was just a slight time delay before I had a picture. Then the MY Shows screen would appear.

It's like it's powering up from a cold start ??? I even get the TiVo animation ....

TiVo Mini is new to us, When it's working correctly we LOVE it!


----------



## tcorning (Nov 14, 2001)

My Mini is pretty solid. If you just got it, it's possible that it downloaded a new release of the software during one of the connections and rebooted because of that. If it keeps happening there could be an issue though.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Agreed. I have a Mini and it never reboots on its own. Without a hard drive there is much less chance of something going wrong compared to a regular TiVo.


----------



## Hi8 (Mar 6, 2002)

Well, last night it was still up and running.

as soon as my TV was turned on and switched to the HDMI input that it was connected to, the animation started, but it wasn't the boot up default. It was one I hadn't seen before. It was all in color. The Boot up one, I had seen earlier started in Black & white. It was very short and the My Shows screen was then displayed.

seemed fine... fingersX.


----------



## crwalter2003 (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi8 said:


> Well I'm not rebooting , but it must be....
> 
> It's a bedroom TiVo/TV - and I went to use it last night, Turned on the TV and it was at the Please Wait screen 4:3 just powering up screen... ???
> 
> ...


How is it connected to the tv?

There have been some reports of flakyness in the HDMI handshake with certain sets.

In those instances, an inexpensive HDMI switch, such as is available from Monoprice is enough to correct the problem.


----------

